# Bing Crosby or Frank Sinatra?



## JohannesBrahms (Apr 22, 2013)

Ah, the age old question. Okay, not really. There is absolutely no point to this thread. I just thought it would be fun.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Frank Sinatra is way more popular now I think, though in his time Crosby was very famous.


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

Triangulating w/Satchmo

man, they look dissipated.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

No one does terrible Christmas songs like Bing, and so 't is he my choice must be.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Singer, actor, ladies man or all three?

Bing wins in two out of the three - the Road films are superb, and certainly in the number of chart singles and number 1 hits. So - no choice.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

There's a new Bing compilation taken from live performances on TV, and it reveals how really good he was. But I have to vote for Old Blue Eyes. His early stuff doesn't speak to me, but as he matured, he was consistently interesting.

I have to add, Bing was a good guy. He took the proceeds from White Christmas and gave them to charities. A friend was a pastor of a church and had a charitable project he was involved with a long time ago. Someone suggested he write to Der Bingo. Sure enough, a check came in the mail from his Holiday Inn royalties. 

I understand Frank contributed generously to charities also - under condition of anonymity.


----------



## JohannesBrahms (Apr 22, 2013)

In my opinion, Bing wins hands down.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

The Chairman of the Board.


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

Frankie all the way!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

CypressWillow said:


> Frankie all the way!


When I saw your post, I had to drop what I was doing and watch it. So cool.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Bing is superior. 
His Stardust, Blue Hawaii, Don't Fence Me In, Dear Hearts and Gentle People, I Got Plenty O Nuttin, I've Got A Pocketful of Dreams, Ac-cent-tchu-ate the Positive, Softly As A Morning Sunrise, St. Patrick's Day Parade, Eileen, plus many other are the best.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

I was exposed to more Sinatra growing up, as my Mom was a huge fan, but I prefer Der Bingo's personality and style more. I have seen almost every film by them both, and personally find Crosby's films are more entertaining than Sinatra's. I don't discount Sinatra's talents though, as he was a great singer, and even showed he could come back at a late stage of his life when most artists are just a distant memory. Both great talents for sure but my vote has to swing more toward Bing.

Kevin


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Never watched their movies. Bing is great when I pull out the Christmas music, but otherwise I have to give the nod to Old Blue Eyes. In addition to liking his music better in general, it also gives me good memories of my childhood when my parents were still together and used to dance to Sinatra together.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I love the Road films, so I voted for Bing Crosby. I also like 'The Bells of Saint Mary's', which has a lot of wry humour & isn't just soppy. Plus, I prefer the timbre of Bing's voice. Frank Sinatra sings 'cooler' songs in a snazzier way, which I don't actually like.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Bing Crosby started as a jazz singer and I have many,many of his records going right back to that time
He is marvellous and always completely on the note
I had the misfortune to meet Sinatra once,a more objectionable individual I can't imagine.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

moody said:


> Bing Crosby started as a jazz singer and I have many,many of his records going right back to that time
> He is marvellous and always completely on the note
> I had the misfortune to meet Sinatra once,a more objectionable individual I can't imagine.


Oh, do tell, please!


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)




----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Ingenue said:


> Oh, do tell, please!


I had taken over the job of Sales director at Saga records. My predecessor ,Mike Smith,had gone to Sinatra's label at the time --CBS I believe.
He called me and asked me whether I'd like to go with him to Heathrow Airport as he was going to greet Sinatra.
Sinatra was churlish ,snappy and demanding ,he talked over everyone ,wouldn't answer queries .
When we got to the Dorchester hotel he gave everyone a bad time and demanded priority over other guests. He complained about every possible thing he could.
He was of course wearing his overcoat across his shoulders gangster-style and upon arrival removed it and threw it over the head of a minion with the terse command,"Hang that!".


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

moody said:


> I had taken over the job of Sales director at Saga records. My predecessor ,Mike Smith,had gone to Sinatra's label at the time --CBS I believe.
> He called me and asked me whether I'd like to go with him to Heathrow Airport as he was going to greet Sinatra.
> Sinatra was churlish ,snappy and demanding ,he talked over everyone ,wouldn't answer queries .
> When we got to the Dorchester hotel he gave everyone a bad time and demanded priority over other guests. He complained about every possible thing he could.
> ...











A star is a star until he stops acting like one


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Kleinzeit said:


> View attachment 18540
> 
> 
> A star is a star until he stops acting like one


What's your point--perhaps without the pictures ? I presume you must have one.


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

moody said:


> What's your point--perhaps without the pictures ? I presume you must have one.


Always have a point. Good to hear a first person reminiscence of what we all know-- guy was a full-time jerk. What's fascinating is that for many people that behaviour would be enervating & stressful. But for a sadistic personality, it might be relaxing to create and maintain chaos around you. Feeding on the stress of others. Picasso was a master of this.

Both occupied that station in life of being A-hole talented. The world lets you be a prick because you're a titan in your field, you feed their celeb-hunger, and you sign a lot of paycheques. Sweet.

The picture refers to how it feels to have to maintain a macho front in a world of manly men.

- 30 -


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I couldn't pick between Sinatra and Crosby. They both did stuff that was great, and stuff that was bad. Performing at their best, they were equals. For Crosby, that was his small group work with Venuti and Lang. For Sinatra it was the Capitol years.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I can only judge from their albums, and then I think that Bing was more consistent, Sinatra was only good on the albums where he wore a Hat on the cover! 

/ptr


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Bing for king............


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

moody said:


> I had taken over the job of Sales director at Saga records. My predecessor ,Mike Smith,had gone to Sinatra's label at the time --CBS I believe.
> He called me and asked me whether I'd like to go with him to Heathrow Airport as he was going to greet Sinatra.
> Sinatra was churlish ,snappy and demanding ,he talked over everyone ,wouldn't answer queries .
> When we got to the Dorchester hotel he gave everyone a bad time and demanded priority over other guests. He complained about every possible thing he could.
> He was of course wearing his overcoat across his shoulders gangster-style and upon arrival removed it and threw it over the head of a minion with the terse command,"Hang that!".


Aretha Franklin stopped in to a restaurant where I previously waitressed. She behaved in much the same way.


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm sorry... I CAN'T DO IT!


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Frank, hands down.
Crosby's stuff sounds dated.
Frank's never will.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Itullian said:


> Frank, hands down.
> Crosby's stuff sounds dated.
> Frank's never will.


Yeah, but I'm partial to old things!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Ingenue said:


> Yeah, but I'm partial to old things!


You do it *your *way!  ..................


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'd rather listen to Billy Eckstine.


----------



## AndyS (Dec 2, 2011)

Frankie every time

Bing had the better voice, but Sinatra for me was the better singer.

Plus, Dorsey (yes I know Crosby recorded with him too but the Sinatra/Dorsey combo I'd say was more famous, and rightly so)


----------

